# 2003 Grand Am - Intermittent turn signal failing



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I drive a 2003 Pontiac Grand Am. Every once in a while when I flip on either turn signal nothing happens (no clicking noise and no indicator light on the dash). I found out that that if I momentarily turn on the hazard flasher and then turn it off, the turn signals start up and work normally for maybe a couple of days.

From what I have read on some other sites, the flasher is part of the hazard warning switch assembly. Three questions:

1) Is there an on-line way to determine if my 2003 model may somehow be affected by a GM recall of poorly soldered hazard switches used in 2001 and 2002 models. I tried to use the GM Owner's web site but it says it can't find my VIN number (copied it right from my proof of insurance card).

2) Is there a way to get to the hazard light switch assembly without having to take apart most of the dashboard or taking out the radio?

3) Does the flasher plug into the hazard switch or is an integral part of the hazard switch?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe double-check the VIN listed on your papers with the actual VIN plate on your dash? Just in case it's printed wrong...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Soundy said:


> double-check the VIN listed on your papers


Did that before I left work this afternoon. I also went to a web site that has a VIN decoder form and it accepted the number without reporting any checksum error. It also got the vehicle description right. I was able to sign up on the GM owners site without the VIN but could not get any specific recall data.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

when you do get the signals operable listen for the location of the flasher unit. The Grand Am I replaced one on was on the left end of the dash near the fuses and it was a plug in electronic unit. Very easy to replace. Not sure if you have the same.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It shouldn't be any big problem listening for the flasher. The turn signals seem to work 90% of the time. Our daughter was taking her driving test to get her license last Saturday (she passed on her first try). She and I were just a bit concerned that one of the 10% times would happen during the test.


----------

